# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نتایج دانشگاه اطلاعات ؟

## styler

سلام دوستان. نتایج دانشگاه اطلاعات چی شد؟ 
آزمونش برگزار شده یا نه هنوز؟ به کسی زنگ زدن؟
ممنون

----------


## n1ma

تا جایی که میدونم به کسی زنگ نزدن .. و قرار هم نیست که زنگ بزنن

----------


## mohsenda

فعلا که به کسی زنگ نزدن

----------


## n1ma

احتمال زنگ زدنشون خیلی کمه ................

----------


## styler

> احتمال زنگ زدنشون خیلی کمه ................


چرا کم؟ سال های گذشته به دوستان زنگ میزدن و دعوت میکردن به ازمون. نمیدونم چرا امسال اینطور شده. البته شاید هم به افرادی زنگ زده باشن.

----------


## n1ma

> چرا کم؟ سال های گذشته به دوستان زنگ میزدن و دعوت میکردن به ازمون. نمیدونم چرا امسال اینطور شده. البته شاید هم به افرادی زنگ زده باشن.


امسال انگار میخوان کسانی رو استخدام بکنن که مورد تاییدشون باشه ....یعنی یه نفر باید معرفی تون بکنه به اطلاعات

----------


## styler

> امسال انگار میخوان کسانی رو استخدام بکنن که مورد تاییدشون باشه ....یعنی یه نفر باید معرفی تون بکنه به اطلاعات


منبع حرفتون موثقه ؟

----------


## styler

آپ

----------


## styler

آپ...........

----------


## mohammad1397

> آپ...........


داداش چطوری زنگ نزده؟؟؟؟پارسال قبل نتایج اولیه به داوطلبازنگ زدن حتماامسال پذیرش نداره

----------


## styler

> داداش چطوری زنگ نزده؟؟؟؟پارسال قبل نتایج اولیه به داوطلبازنگ زدن حتماامسال پذیرش نداره


پذیرش که صددرصد دارن داخل سایت خودشون هم اطلاعیه زدن دوبار راجع به کد رشته ها و...
من هم از همین زنگ نزدن تعجب کردم دوستان میگن زنگ نزدن به کسی ولی تاپیک رو اپ کردم ببینم شاید به کسی از این انجمن زنگ زده باشن

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

سوال اسپمی : ببخشید منظور از اپ چیه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## styler

> سوال اسپمی : ببخشید منظور از اپ چیه


آپدیت. وقتی تاپیک بایگانی شده باشه دوباره میاریمش تو لیست تاپیک های به روز (با ارسال پست). ممکنه کسی حوصله نکنه بایگانی رو چک کنه

----------


## styler

آپـــــــ

----------


## styler

up

----------


## styler

up...

----------


## styler

اپ

----------


## mortezah

به منم زنگ نزدن 
امسال چشون شذه

----------

